# Why is our media not upset about this?



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

I see this and my blood boils, there are thousands of this shirts been mass produced, marketed and sold daily in the Middle East, this people are openly celebrating the murder of Americans on 9/11 and its OK. Disgusting.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Well when Israel drops some bombs on Iran's Nuke sites maybe they will take a photo of the event and plaster it on shirts here.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Would love to drill a 223 into that guy's cranium.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

cc3915 said:


> Would love to drill a 223 into that guy's cranium.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


Only a 223?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2012)

CJIS said:


> Well when Israel drops some bombs on Iran's Nuke sites maybe they will take a photo of the event and plaster it on shirts here.


I'll buy one.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think it would be the uniform of the day for the next M&G! If we ALL had one, had a group photo taken and then sent it to the Globe, do ya think they'd print it?

Actually they probably would with all sorts of negative comments about how evil, intollerent and callous we are.

I'D BUY 10 COPIES FOR MY MOTHER!


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

They are dumb,cowardly animals with access to technology and weapons. A toxic mix.


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

^@&!(*#^


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

CJIS said:


> Well when Israel drops some bombs on Iran's Nuke sites maybe they will take a photo of the event and plaster it on shirts here.


Seriously, let's do it. I'm in. Size XL please. We can take the photo of us all wearing one at the Morrissey Blvd. haven for liberal propaganda. Or at the kennedy library across the street. (lower case intentional) Or outside of the State House, or all of the above. I will hold the Stars and Stripes up high and visible in support of U.S. and Israel.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The media? Why would they suddenly report anything worthwhile? Are you referringt to the same libtard media that thinks that Bush planned 9/11?

As far as the ignorant POS in the picture, he lives in trash, eats monkey brains and shits in the street. Who gives a flying fuck what he thinks? As i've said in the past, the only use that sandpit would serve to pay us back for all we've lost is to be sucked dry of it's resources, paved and made into a super walmart.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

cousteau said:


> Seriously, let's do it. I'm in. Size XL please. We can take the photo of us all wearing one at the Morrissey Blvd. haven for liberal propaganda. Or at the kennedy library across the street. (lower case intentional) Or outside of the State House, or all of the above. I will hold the Stars and Stripes up high and visible in support of U.S. and Israel.


I'll take one XL, one L, and two Mediums.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm in, throw me down for a XXS, it will make my biceps look bigger.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

LGriffin said:


> The media? Why would they suddenly report anything worthwhile? Are you referringt to the same libtard media that thinks that Bush planned 9/11?


I have yet to have one liberal explain to me how someone who is as stupid as they claim Bush is could not only pull that off, but cover up his involvement.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> I have yet to have one liberal explain to me how someone who is as stupid as they claim Bush is could not only pull that off, but cover up his involvement.


http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=911_morons


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

LGriffin said:


> I'm in, throw me down for a XXS, it will make my biceps look bigger.


And?????


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Deuce said:


> And?????


Nope!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=911_morons


Oh didn't you know, it was the all powerful and evil Darth Chaney who pulled it off. He simply showed Bush Skywalker pictures afterwards and SAID it was terrorists.

YOUR question is one of the best ever. I WILL remember that and use it myself.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> I'm in, throw me down for a XXS, it will make my biceps look bigger.


...stealing MY tricks.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I was thinking of you when I wrote it, meathead!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The proper terminology would be "Extra Smedium." For future reference...


----------

